# Anyone here familiar with chem trails,comments please



## steyr223 (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi everyone
OK I have been putting this off for a while
my partner has been asking me to post a comment,statement,
Or I guess a question to see how all of you would
Respond
from all of my talking about grf and its patrons and how
There are pros at every subject in every field and
All of you ,us have the thirst for knowledge and information

He amongst a few others have come to trust the grf
so 2 words

Chemical trails.

Thanks steyr223 rob


----------



## 9kuuby9 (Dec 19, 2013)

This might help explain it; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jf0khstYDLA


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 19, 2013)

I think it is mostly dihydrogen oxide.

Göran


----------



## 9kuuby9 (Dec 19, 2013)

g_axelsson said:


> I think it is mostly dihydrogen oxide.
> 
> Göran



You have 2 types; One is Chemtrail and the other one is Contrail

The first one refers to a chemical trail and the second one to a condensation trail.

Chemtrails stays for over a period of 12hours visible and it also spreads and becomes bigger, while a Contrail disappears after a few moments.

Chemtrails are used for Aerosol Geo engineering, to _supposedly_ control the weather and as so to "limit" global warming by reflecting the different light rays and heat from the sun back into Space, out of our Atmosphere. This is a definition given by the Geo engineers.

This however involves the mixing of different heavy metals into kerosene and also are being sprayed separately.
These metals are Mostly Aluminum in a nano particulate form (increase of surface area); 100.000 Metric tones per year apparently are released into the atmosphere.


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 19, 2013)

You got me there... I only watched a minute of the video. I didn't want to watch 1 hour and 37 minutes just to understand what the question was but it was a lot of contrails in the intro... and there I lost interest.

I've got better things to do than discussing conspiracy theories.

Göran


----------



## Geo (Dec 19, 2013)

as urban legends begin to circulate, there are going to be some people who will view them as purely factual. the more its talked about, the stronger it becomes. ever since man has looked up and wondered what the lights in the night sky was, there has been legends about what they are and where they came from. it took thousands of years to convince people that the earth went around the sun and not the other way around.
when a jet engine it at flight speed, its exhaust is around 1600 degrees F while the air temperature at 30,000 feet may be as low as -30 degrees F. this super heated air expands so fast in the super cold air that any moisture condenses leaving a con-trail. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Contrail


----------



## 9kuuby9 (Dec 19, 2013)

You should watch the part of the yearly geo engineering conference. Watch it fully to educate yourself, it's really worthwhile.

People tend to go wild when they hear the word "conspiracy"


----------



## solar_plasma (Dec 19, 2013)

Obviously there ARE documented several trails that should not be possible at given altitude, temp and pressure, - they should disappear within minutes in some cases, but they stayed for hours. 

It is a fact, that chemicals HAS been used in order to manipulate the LOCAL weather (and it is still common to use AgI). It is a fact, that there has been publicised some interest in developing methods to manipulate the climate.

Everything which CAN be experimented with, WILL be experimented with - if anybody believes to be able to gain money or power with those experiments. 


Those are public facts, no urban legends.

Though I don't believe a systematic worldwide manipulation is in progress, -no reason to be happy, since the condensed water from the common flight traffic already has a significant effect. But it is naive to believe nobody would do some experiments in a large scale on this field.


----------



## 9kuuby9 (Dec 19, 2013)

As I would say everything is possible, One who closes a door without exploring what's behind it will never know what really is behind that door.

This attitude makes one so narrow-minded that he essentially lives in a box with the assumption that everything outside the box doesn't exist.

We do not know everything and we can not assume that we do without exploring that particular aspect, and even if you do you just have scratched the surface.

It does not matter if one believes or not, that is our essential freedom. But do not drown yourself in ignorance without exploration, critical thought and sound thinking

Not everything the government says or appears on Television is real and or correct.

Their are quite a lot of documentaries on Discovery and National geographic about weather manipulation.

Their even exists a company in Switzerland that specializes in this field. They recently made a contract with Dubai (a desert area) that they will turn a certain place completely green in the middle of the desert with their weather manipulation technology.


----------



## steyr223 (Dec 19, 2013)

Thank you all very much
This is exactly the kind of view
Points we wanted to hear both pros and cons

Göran I believed the same way a year ago
But this one is visible to my eye almost every other
day
it was hard to denied

Thanks for the video 9kuuby9
I actually had seen parts of it
this brings up another point 
they say every where in the world not just in the U.S.

Now to all the chemist and Medical members 
What effects do strontium,barium,and aluminum have
On people and animal's
Thanks steyr223 rob


----------



## solar_plasma (Dec 19, 2013)

> What effects do strontium,barium,and aluminum have



aluminum makes breast cancer if used in deodorants and it can damage the nerve system - a lot of products will be taken from the market the next few years


----------



## 9kuuby9 (Dec 19, 2013)

In the last part of the first documentary I posted, They gave life examples of what those metals are capable of. Damage to soil (pH change), more frequent tree falling, tree bark loosens quite easily and is fragile. Nature and also the human being are due to damage.

Here is a French documentary on Aluminum poisoning.(with English subtitles) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDsoY1bdrxw

-Dangers of Aluminum Toxicity-

It is particularly poisonous to the nervous system with a range of symptoms that can include disturbed sleep, nervousness, emotional instability, memory loss, headaches, and impaired intellect.
It can stop the body's ability to digest and make use of calcium, phosphorus and fluoride. This prevents bone growth and reduces bone density. Aluminum can also cause conditions which actually force calcium out of the bones. Either of these situations can bring on weakness and deformation in the bone structure with crippling effects.
Toxicity can also result in aching muscles, speech problems, anemia, digestive problems, lowered liver function, colic and impaired kidney function.

It is also linked with causing cancer, Arthritis, brain damage, ADHD, etc...

Aluminum has also no biological function as supposed to Iron, Copper, Calcium etc...


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 19, 2013)

This discussion have no place in here. There are other places where people with interest in this topic can post their views. Lets not waste time discussing private opinions about topics not even remotely connected with refining and which can divide readers in some "groups"


----------



## Palladium (Dec 19, 2013)

Chemtrail !
That's what you see coming coming from a gold refinery. :mrgreen:


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 19, 2013)

Palladium said:


> Chemtrail !
> That's what you see coming coming from a gold refinery. :mrgreen:


I disagree, I think it's Santa Claus and a failed hazmat container. :mrgreen: 

Göran


----------



## JHS (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm staying in my box...


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 19, 2013)

patnor1011 said:


> This discussion have no place in here. There are other places where people with interest in this topic can post their views. Lets not waste time discussing private opinions about topics not even remotely connected with refining and which can divide readers in some "groups"



I pretty much agree with Pat. Although I am very interested in the subject (my son owned a website, with jillions of photos, that was almost devoted to chemtrails), I don't think this is a good subject for the forum. I already see some controversy.


----------

